
Judge: Marine who criticized Obama on Facebook can be dismissed - FredBrach
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/judge-marine-who-criticized-obama-on-facebook-can-be-dismissed/11788
======
zmanji
I think that this is fairly reasonable. When joining the military you agree to
abide a very different set of laws and rules. I think that it is fair to
demand that military personnel respect their Commander in Chief.

